# Friends drawing...



## Kawi_T (Feb 14, 2008)

When I was in Jr. High my best friend made a pencil/coal drawing for art class.  I never knew who the subject was.  I'm not sure if he knew either.  I think he chose to draw his version of this photo because it felt rustic.  He also is a huge fan of Westerns (movies, books, art, etc) and I think he had that in mind when he made his drawing.  Well tonight I was surfing the web and I found the photo that inspired his drawing.  Here it is.  I'm praying he still has the drawing.  If so I'll try to post a pic of it.  

Update:  I just talked to my friend.  He made the drawing freshman yr of H.S.  Its on display right now in his bedroom.  This weekend I'll take some pics of it cuz I think its awesom.  I just asked him if he knew who the guy in his drawing was.  He said no, he picked the photo out of an art magazine.  Anyway, heres the pic.


----------

